# Portal 2 Splitscreen Co-op



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, got a question. Does anyone here know how to play Portal 2 splitscreen co-op? I've Googled 'til I'm blue and everybody says you have to modify config files and a bunch of other stuff. I can do this, but I'm thinking that all of these instructions were written before they had splitscreen support for Portal 2, because it says in the game to just press X on the controller, but it doesn't work. I'm using a Logitech Chillstream.

Thanks, FSG


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, 

Not sure if this is still relevant but I did have the exact same problem, I wanted to play postal 2 splitscreen with one person using a logitech controller and the other using KB/M. First of all you will need to make sure your controller is being detected as a 360 controller by placing these: x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting files in with the binaries of portal 2. If this does work then your controller should be detected and work like an xbox 360 controller. If there are any problems with analogue sticks or anything like that it is best to sort them now. 

Ok all going well you should be able to play portal 2's single player with the controller perfectly. If you select splitscreen but the game probably will not be able to detect your controller as a controller for player 2 (player 1 being the KB/M) to remedy this open up the command console with the tilde key (it might have to be enabled from options) and input this command: joy_remap_player_for_controller1 2 this should re-allocate the controller to player 2 and allow you to progress off the menu. I cant recall if this has to be done every time but I did manage to get it working before. 

Hopefully this will work and if you have any questions, please reply.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, man. I actually haven't tried it in about a week, but when I get the chance I'll give it a try.:thanx:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, finally got a chance to check it out and, viola! Thanks, man. Do you know if you could do it with two KB/M?


----------

